
One Googler's War Against JavaScript Frameworks - shard
http://readwrite.com/2015/11/25/javascript-frameworks-apps-developers
======
likeclockwork
If you're building a large or even moderately sized app, your layers of in-
house JS will still be a framework.. and less optimized than one that has had
all of the engineering effort put into it already.

------
dpweb
The benefits of frameworks are overrated. Layers of abstraction may ease
certain tasks, but also require additional learning (the language and the
framework). Worse is abstraction on top of abstraction! This is a natural
result of the midset that software must always be added to and built upon. Not
only do we build the layers on top of layers with the tools. We build layers
on top of layers IN THE TOOLS.

